# Alternative Services Archery



## AKRuss

I've purchased spendy items from both LAS and Alternatives (I know, lucky me). I'm a bit of a fan of Lancaster Archery Supply. They have a great stock of equipment and are very helpful both on the phone and e:mail. I can't say enough good things about them. I've ordered things from Alternative that weren't readily available in the US, like a Best Zenit barebow riser and Curly vanes (sp?). I've had excellent service from Alternatives and for whatever reason the shipping costs always seemed pretty good. The only problem I ever had, and it wasn't Alternative's fault, was the Zenit riser was bent when I received it; obviously dropped or something during shipping. Alternative told me to ask the PO to return it without charging me but the local PO wouldn't do it. I wound up paying a small fortune to ship the riser back to the UK. Alternatives replaced the riser and shipped it back to me, I believe without further charge. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Alternative again, especially if what I wanted wasn't availabe from LAS.


----------



## huntsome

Yes I've order a few items from Alternative sporting services in the UK.
Although it took a little while for the ILF carbon limbs I was after to come in to stock, due to phasing out that line, they were diligent in keeping me posted on the progress and offered me an 'alternative' if I was impatient. 
As I live in Australia, their prices were very good in comparison to the same product in the US... 
(Australia doesn't even come close to anyone... way over priced)
Shipping was very reasonably priced as well. Limbs arrived perfect.
I'm sure you be satisfied with the service they offer and the product.

Rich


----------



## aread

I've bought a couple of things from Alternative and found that they were as good on shipping time as almost anyone except LAS.

This may not be a fair comparison since I live just a couple of hours from LAS and usually get things by the second business day.

I wouldn't hesitate to order from Alternative again.


----------



## red44

Two of the best resorces to buy from IMO. No problem ever for me with either. Obviously Alt Services will take a couple days more, in my experience anyway, but never a problem. Lancaster gets it to you in 2 or 3 days, Alt Services figure a week. Both have been great vendors for me.


----------



## Jeb-D.

To rehash an old thread:

Had anyone been dinged with after the fact import duties/fee's when ordering from Alt Services? Or did you just pay the cost of the product + the shipping charge? Their prices seem very good, but I'm hesitant to order in fear of additional hidden fee's.


----------



## rsarns

Jeb-D. said:


> To rehash an old thread:
> 
> Had anyone been dinged with after the fact import duties/fee's when ordering from Alt Services? Or did you just pay the cost of the product + the shipping charge? Their prices seem very good, but I'm hesitant to order in fear of additional hidden fee's.


I have ordered a ton of stuff, several risers and limbs... no extra fees. If you lived in Canada then you would.


----------



## edgerat

I believe the only time you get "dinged" is on a complete bow, like a compound. You can risers and limbs all you want but, if it is a complete bow, they can get you.


----------

